
BitDefender 2017 (Windows Anti-virus) still MITMs browser HTTPS traffic - winteriscoming
https://developer.jboss.org/message/966925#966925
======
winteriscoming
Apparently this has been known for a while. What I'm curious about is, since
this isn't a good thing to do, why haven't browsers blacklisted this CA?

